

Life Before Death: Pictures and Interviews with Terminally Ill - skmurphy
http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/gallery/2008/mar/31/lifebeforedeath

======
skmurphy
Candid interviews with the terminally ill. Very poignant, example quote.

"Death is a test of one’s maturity. Everyone has got to get through it on
their own. I want very much to die. I want to become part of that vast
extraordinary light. But dying is hard work. Death is in control of the
process, I cannot influence its course. All I can do is wait. I was given my
life, I had to live it, and now I am giving it back"

